# Looking SOUTH Florida 11.19-11.26



## sucura

Family of 3  is looking one week vacation with check in on 11.19 or 11.20 check out 11.26 (Miami, Hollywood, FT Lauderdale, Pompano Beach .... etc). Thanks


----------



## richontug

send PM if still looking


----------



## sucura

*Bump*

Bump.... still looking


----------



## NTHC

*Ft Lauderdale*

I have a one bedroom for 6 at the Ft. Lauderdale Beach Resort for Nov. 19-26.

$700 for the week.

Let me know if this is something that might work for your family.

Thanks,
Cindy
540-560-2987


----------

